# First Gun (Nitro Piston)



## bigman77 (May 1, 2011)

im looking to get a nitro piston gun. any suggestions. right now im looking at either the Remington NPSS .22 or the Benji Trail XL 1100 which is a .22

thanks


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go to the gateway to airguns forum you can read a number of posts and reviews of the NPSS. The Remington is the current iteration of the original and is made in the USA. It is made a bit better than the Chinese versions.

I have one and like it but will be selling shortly as I am thinning the herd. Just can't shoot them all and my main hunting rifle is the Evanix Blizzard PCP rifle.

Also go to the pyramyd air site and check out Paul Capello's video reviews of the rifle. He has a lot of them tested and you can see him shooting and testing and get the hands on opinion of some of the rifles you might consider.


----------



## jacketshen (May 10, 2011)

luckdog http://juvenation.org/community_blogs/b ... e-low.aspx office 2010
http://www.blogslinger.com/?L=blogs.blog&article=41129 microsoft office 2007


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I just got a Walther Falcon With Nitro Piston. Its great in every way. They make in an 1,000 fps .22 version. 
* Adult Size
* Hefty
* Accurate
* Nice sights
* LOTS of power - on the top tier of springers.


----------

